# live rock help



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

hi i just got my live rock and there is a big patch of pink and white zoos my lfs says they will die why is this and how can i stop them from dieing also there is lots and lots of brown algi growing on my sand rock and glass will it go away i will try to get a pic soon


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Just because the LFS says the corals will die does not mean that they will. Though the Cycle of the tank may surly lead to the coral's demise. I had a nice colony of Lesser Starlet corals that I was told would die. It lived on for several months (until i rotated the rock and the coral was shaded). My concern is that you say these are Zoanthids. I find it highly unlikely that a LFS would sell a colony of Zoanthids with a piece of LR. I would double check your ID with some hitchhikers that may appear similar.

Majano Anemone/Tulip Anemone
Strawberry Anemone
Lesser Starlet Coral
Cup Coral

and just for good measure, Aiptasia/Glass Anemone


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

How long has your tank been up and running for? If you have brown algae, this is diatomic algae and is generally a good sign that your tank is doing what it should be. Generally, once the tank stabilizes, it disappears on its own, however it may never go away entirely, this is where your CUC will help.

If you want your hitchhikers to survive, you'll need to do a type of cycling called soft cycling. This is, doing some small water changes to help keep harmful substances down - although this will slow your overall cycling period down. My recommendation is to just hard cycle and let whatever will die, die. If it survives then congrats.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I believe you can remove zoos from the water for about 3 months, put them back and sur'nuff, more zoos. 

Honestly it takes a lot to kill them. They may die back some but you shouldn't be surprised to see them living.


----------



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

i will post pics 2morrow


----------



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

this is a photo of them


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Jake, you're copying the html code, not the image code.:mrgreen:


----------



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

oh


----------



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

lol


----------



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like Xenia of some sort in the top pics and closed up zoos or even an encrusting montipora in the second pics. Would need clearer pics, but hey rock with any coral is a good bargain.


----------

